# Down the Hole



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Well with ice fishing in full swing, we start to find our selves losing stuff down one our holes. Yep you all know what I am talking about. Stuff you drop down your fishing holes while fishing.

*What have you seen go down and into the black hole.*

This year I have seen 2 rods, and a vexilar battery(sorry Brad, I owe you one)


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I've lost a rod last year.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Garman hand held GPS

Sun Glasses

Enough tackle to re-stock Scheels

Need I say anymore? I am kind of a clumsey unit in a fish house.

Bob


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Last year I had a buddy throw his keys to his other buddy ( who only has one good eye) and yep you guessed it. Right down the hole. Well after a few hours and a camera they some how hooked his keys, brought them up and started his truck and called it quits for the day.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

How many cell phones do you think are at the bottom of NDs lakes??  
For me its been numerous ice skimmers, a pair of Oakleys. A few years ago I dropped our only jar of power bait down the hole right away in the morning. Not a bait shop for 90 miles...Great!!!


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

watched my cell phone blink all the way to the bottom once, 2 years ago, never to come back to the top


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

GPS
Numerous pairs of sunglasses
Vexlar battery
Many Ice skinners
Cell phone
Pole - Damn eelpout on Lake of the woods
So much tackle like bob stated "could restock" a sporting good store!

Now not all of this is mine....but enough of it is :idiot:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

2 rods (funny to watch them go down....okay, not really)

A $130 pair of Killer Loop sunglasses (last time I paid for $10 for shades)

pliers

ice scoop

Am I missing anything Mav??? I'm sure we had to drop more than that down the hole?


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I, actually have never lost anything; I don't go very often, and if I do, I usually get bored and go skating. Are those ice skinners you guys keep talking about those ladle thingys with the holes in the spoon? I'm confused...


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

We have lost radio's, lanterns, couple rods, chisels, a few cans of beer that a buddy was trying to keep cold.

We did get a lantern back after a few hours with a large magnet.

Damn 10" holes.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

hmmmmm lets see. In my years of fishing.

I've seen a pair of glasses, a coffee maker, couple depth bombs, Ice scooper, Bottle of Morgan, Bottle of Mcgillicuty's, Insense Burner, a lantern and half of a sunflower heater....

good times.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

A pair of 250 dollar perscription glasses. Not sunglasses. I am virtually blind w/o them. Had to call my dad to drive me home cuz i couldn't see.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

To much to list :beer:


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

a terd.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Madison said:


> Bottle of Morgan, Bottle of Mcgillicuty's, Insense Burner(warden showed up  ), Insense Burner #2 (buddy was drunk)


That explains the JB avatar!! :beer: :beer: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I'm with Maddy, losing booze down the hole is the worst!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Am I missing anything Mav??? I'm sure we had to drop more than that down the hole?


The most frustrating one is the lighter.....Can't start the sunflower heads....I think I should get a sponorship from BIC.


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Lost a fork down the hole after supper one night last week.

Crazy part was it drifted 3 feet to the left to my other hole, the teeth got hooked on the string, it followed the line down to the hook and I was able to pull it back up. If I wouldnt have seen it happen, theres no way I would have believed it.

Knock on wood, so far thats all ive lost


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

So far this year a beer, a depth checker or two,and a reel. Last year 4 or 5 depth checkers a few beers, and a crescent wrench.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

One year at the eelpout festival my friend Brent lost his glasses down the hole. He was screwing around trying to snag them with this big old ugly spoon when all of the sudden whammo a great big pout hit the spoon. Just salt in the wound.


----------



## surperdood (Mar 24, 2005)

Ahhh so many things have gone into that very round hole... once when i was with some buddies... i was gunna take a crap in the hole... but i lost my balance and went in!! it was freezing!!!! and this other time... i was taking my tractor on the ice... not enough ice to support that... thats gone... but its ok because i survived!!! yet another time i was with some friends... and yes there was alcohol involved... :beer: i tossed a bottle of Captain Morgan to my buddy and he lost control of it... it went down the hole... and he went after it!!! so we grabbed him... brought him out... and he had the bottle in his hands!!!! true story!!! crazy but true!! well lets here you guys top my amazing holes experiences!! good luck!

Thanks,
Matt Menge


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Just a few days ago when i was out fishin, my little brother was playin football out on the ice and he kicked one of my tip ups down the hole,I got my jiggin pull though and snagged on to it and brought it back up.... :beer:


----------



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

On Tuesday I stood up to grab a frosty one and my cell phone fell out of my hoodie, bounced off of my friends foot, and plunged down his hole.

One of the first thoughts I had as I watched him hopelessly attempt to grab my phone was this thread and how when I read it I realized that I have lost a lot less than most people. :lol:


----------



## JasonG (Dec 29, 2005)

every year I lose my little recharge light for my glow jigs.... I need like a chain for it or something... Ive also had my scooper fall down the hole too...


----------

